# How do I install Ubuntu to dual-boot with Windows XP?



## tr1290 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just got my Ubuntu discs in the mail yesterday and I am trying to install it without getting rid of Windows. The first time I tried, I had four options (resize partition, erase entire hard drive, use available free space, manually edit partition table) but I went back this morning and the resize partition option is gone. 

Am I right in assuming that manually edit partition table is the correct option to use now? If so, how do I set up the new partition without messing anything up? I want the Windows and Ubuntu partitions to be equal in size and I have a Gateway laptop that comes from the factory with a recovery partition and I want that to remain intact as well.

I am sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Don't know if you have free empty space or have resized the partitions already.

Best way is to down load "gparted 3.3" or "Parted Magic 1.5" and use these lates tools to resize XP to get about 10Gb empty space out of the hard disk. If you are pushed with space then 6 Gb will do.

Use the same tools to create two logical partitions; 1 Gb for the swap partition and 5 to 9 Gb for Ubuntu in Ext3 filing format.

Boot up Ubuntu CD. In the installation select edit partition table. Select the new 5 to 9Gb partition and edit it for mounting the root "/" of Ubuntu. The installer will put Ubuntu there.

Tell the installer to put the boot loader, which will be Grub, into the MBR.

When it finish you should have Ubuntu working. Your XP should boot if things run normally.

When things doesn't turn out good and say you have no system to run at all don't panic. Just report here.

The Ubuntu CD can be used to rescue Ubuntu and is good enough boot XP too.


----------



## Captainkewl (Aug 14, 2006)

Also, if you received an Ubuntu Live CD, you can run it without actually installing it on your hard drive. That way you can try it out first without having to write it to your hard drive.


----------



## AggAssault (Sep 28, 2006)

The live CD is awesome. 

I reccomend you have some free/unallocated space on your primary HD if you wish to dual boot. This way g-parted isn't such a pain. If you have unallocated space on your drive it is litterally 3-4 clicks to get running. It has to be hands down, the easiest Linux flavor install I have used. As far as the background. I prefer apt-get over repositories.


----------

